# كتب عربية احترافية في مجال إدارة المشاريع من دار شعاع للنشر



## باسم منلا (7 مارس 2008)

لكل المهندسين أعرفكم بدار شعاع للنشر التي تنشر سنويا العديد من الكتب الهندسية المهمة

كتب إدارة
http://www.raypub.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=4

كتب إدارة المشاريع
http://www.raypub.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=4_98


----------



## احمد الناصح (12 مارس 2008)

شكراا اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## waleednazar (14 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البحر الزاخر (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يناير 2010)

لكن هذه الكتب ليست مجانية


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يناير 2010)

ارجو اضافة كتب مجانية


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يناير 2010)

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (15 يناير 2010)

Can we buy soft copies and download online?, Can we pay by paypal?, please advise


----------



## galal980 (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

